# Evans 'Silver Service'- costly estimate, thoughts.



## thefollen (23 Jan 2013)

So I booked my commuter bike in for a service with Evans. It's a Hybrid that cost £325 a little over 3 years ago. Hoped they'd sort a few bits out and return it with the £60 charge (-- they are offering 20% off on this currently). The brakes were becoming slightly less responsive, was hoping it'd be a new set of pads and some adjustments.

Anyway, the workshop company Evans uses gave me a long list of all the things that 'need' replacing which in total comes to £195. Not certain whether it's worth this. A lot of it relates to the gears which currently (in my opinion) work fine. Asked them if they'll simply fix the brakes and leave the gears, they said no. Upon a little research, a second-hand good-working-order model of my bike goes for around £160.

Option A: Say no to the estimate, ask Evans to fix the brakes in store with a couple of tweaks to the gears without new parts..

Option B: Consider the bike a write-off, sell it for cheap (with a candid explanation of the things needing a fix) and use the £195 towards a new Hybrid.

Option C: Pay for the full fix.

What would you do?


----------



## clarion (23 Jan 2013)

Well, I know this isn't helpful at this stage, but I wouldn't ever allow Evans anywhere near my bike to service it. They barely managed to get it out of a box and set up.

If I were you, I'd take my bike to a decent lbs and (without telling them the Evans history), get them to check it over.


----------



## wanda2010 (23 Jan 2013)

Say no to the estimate, take the bike to a(nother) bike shop for a second opinion.


----------



## gary r (23 Jan 2013)

learn to do a few bits of mainenace yourself,and save yourself a few quid.theres plenty of maintenance videos on you tube,just invest some money on a work stand and some tools.


----------



## SomethingLikeThat (23 Jan 2013)

Doing yourself is good, but I'd rather have the job done well rather than me doing it and bodging it.


----------



## PBB (23 Jan 2013)

I would certainly do it myself or get a second estimate.

I think you answered your own question when you said they gave you a list of things that "need" replacing (I read that as they don't need replacing at all)

I recommend that you don't pay the full fix cost - you'll end up regretting it as you'll always be wondering if you were fleeced.


----------



## Brandane (23 Jan 2013)

thefollen said:


> Anyway, the workshop company Evans uses gave me a long list of all the things that 'need' replacing which in total comes to £195.


 
What "bits" need replacing that's going to cost a total of £195? That sounds outrageous. Even if we are talking chain, cassette, bottom bracket, a few cables and some brake blocks, it should not come to anything near that for a regular hybrid bike. Of course they are probably charging about £60 per hour for labour so they can pay the £7 per hour mechanic, because that's what car garages do.
There's always option D: Tell them to shove their quote where the sun don't shine and take it elsewhere. Better still, buy a book or watch some training stuff on YouTube, and DIY. Bicycle maintenance really is quite easy once you try it.


----------



## 4F (23 Jan 2013)

#robbingbastards


----------



## jefmcg (23 Jan 2013)

Not too far from OP, and highly recommended:

http://www.richmondlcc.co.uk/events/maintenance-workshop/


----------



## thefollen (23 Jan 2013)

gary r said:


> learn to do a few bits of mainenace yourself,and save yourself a few quid.theres plenty of maintenance videos on you tube,just invest some money on a work stand and some tools.


 
Would really love to be able to fix it myself, certainly an area for looking into. I don't particularly like dealing with or totally trust garages/mechanics that aren't known to me personally or recommended by a reliable source.

Agree with the above too, for now, I'd want to somewhat guarantee/improve chances of a decent job.

Can afford it ok. Just feel I have 'MUG' clearly stamped on my forehead and like to feel I'm receiving good value, or that I'm spending money in a cost-effective manner.

Plus I'd like to have the road and MTB serviced too.


----------



## thefollen (23 Jan 2013)

jefmcg said:


> Not too far from OP, and highly recommended:
> 
> http://www.richmondlcc.co.uk/events/maintenance-workshop/


 
This looks pretty good!


----------



## hennbell (23 Jan 2013)

I am not familiar with Evans but I am guessing not the highest rated bike shop around. 

If we are dealing with rim brakes or mechanical disks I would fix with it myself, hydraulics I would leave to the pro.
As for the rest of the drive train it is not uncommon for bike shops to recommend replacement of 3 year old stuff especially if you ride year round in wet conditions. But it is much cheaper and very easy to do the work yourself. 

And don't *ask* them to fix the brakes and leave the gears alone* tell* them to do it, and let them know ahead of time you are not going to pay for any unauthorized work.


----------



## thefollen (23 Jan 2013)

Brandane said:


> What "bits" need replacing that's going to cost a total of £195? That sounds outrageous. Even if we are talking chain, cassette, bottom bracket, a few cables and some brake blocks, it should not come to anything near that for a regular hybrid bike. Of course they are probably charging about £60 per hour for labour so they can pay the £7 per hour mechanic, because that's what car garages do.
> There's always option D: Tell them to shove their quote where the sun don't shine and take it elsewhere. Better still, buy a book or watch some training stuff on YouTube, and DIY. Bicycle maintenance really is quite easy once you try it.


 
Yep, that's about the size of it. Good shout, I'll try one of the nearby independent stores for a second opinion.


----------



## thefollen (23 Jan 2013)

hennbell said:


> I am not familiar with Evans but I am guessing not the highest rated bike shop around.
> 
> If we are dealing with rim brakes or mechanical disks I would fix with it myself, hydraulics I would leave to the pro.
> As for the rest of the drive train it is not uncommon for bike shops to recommend replacement of 3 year old stuff especially if you ride year round in wet conditions. But it is much cheaper and very easy to do the work yourself.
> ...


 
Nothing too complex in there, this is the bike:

http://www.thebikelist.co.uk/giant/crs-3-2010


----------



## Peteaud (23 Jan 2013)

As with others say no and take it to another lbs.

Then learn to fix the little things a step at a time.


----------



## HovR (23 Jan 2013)

If you know any friendly cyclists perhaps you could ask them a favour (in return for a couple of pints, of course)? If you were anywhere near me I'd do it for the price of parts, which wouldn't be over £20 for new brake blocks and cables front and back.


----------



## jefmcg (23 Jan 2013)

thefollen said:


> Nothing too complex in there, this is the bike:
> 
> http://www.thebikelist.co.uk/giant/crs-3-2010


Jonathan at Richmond LCC will love that: my mezzo drives him crazy.

You should go there, it's brilliant. He just points you in the right direction, and is ready to lend a hand if you need it.


----------



## thefollen (23 Jan 2013)

HovR said:


> If you know any friendly cyclists perhaps you could ask them a favour (in return for a couple of pints, of course)? If you were anywhere near me I'd do it for the price of parts, which wouldn't be over £20 for new brake blocks and cables front and back.


 
Ahh I lived in Cheltenham for my student years! Might see whether any of the London cycle people I know can divulge a tip or two. Pints can be very persuasive. Other than that, the Richmond LCC sounds pretty decent.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (23 Jan 2013)

Carry on riding the bike as it is and Put the money towards a bike mechanics course. Once you've done the course, fix it yourself.


----------



## addictfreak (23 Jan 2013)

Most of the jobs you need to do on bikes are easy, it's just having the confidence to tackle them and a few basic tools.
If they gave you a list of faults, source the parts yourself (online is usually cheapest). In the meantime start looking at videos on youtube, you can pick up so much information. 
The only thing I tend to struggle with is setting up gears, so I change the cables myself and then just pop into my LBS and the guy sets up the gears for a fiver.
Doing it yourself will save you a fortune.


----------



## gaz (23 Jan 2013)

Took my bike in there for a service recently and they tried to say my rear hub was knackered and the braking surface was worn away. It would need a new wheelset, cost £200. HAHA you're having a laugh right? that wheelset had done less than 2,000 miles, no need for a new one.

They replaced the drive chain, as I originally asked them too. But 200miles later and the chain had broken :/ a brand new chain and it broke in 200 miles, what a joke.

After that, I'll do my own work thanks.


----------



## danjanoob (23 Jan 2013)

I love how they said 'no' when you asked for only the brakes to be sorted. Do they realise it is _your_ bike? It's not like it's a car and needs an MOT to go on the road. Do the bloody work you spanner monkeys and give me my bike back, (No offence to proper mechanics, i'm a techy myself).


----------



## summerdays (23 Jan 2013)

It is worth learning how to do some tasks on your bike yourself, though I will pay to get my LBS to do some jobs. However I think that it is worth bearing in mind that actually keeping a bike running over a number of years may well add up to the price of a new bike (partially depends on how much you upgrade when you replace worn out items, and how much you look after your bike doing maintenance) especially if you are paying labour costs on top.


----------



## 400bhp (23 Jan 2013)

thefollen said:


> So I booked my commuter bike in for a service with Evans. It's a Hybrid that cost £325 a little over 3 years ago. Hoped they'd sort a few bits out and return it with the £60 charge (-- they are offering 20% off on this currently). The brakes were becoming slightly less responsive, was hoping it'd be a new set of pads and some adjustments.
> 
> *Anyway, the workshop company Evans uses* gave me a long list of all the things that 'need' replacing which in total comes to £195. Not certain whether it's worth this. A lot of it relates to the gears which currently (in my opinion) work fine. Asked them if they'll simply fix the brakes and leave the gears, they said no. Upon a little research, a second-hand good-working-order model of my bike goes for around £160.
> 
> ...


 
Eh?

They outsource the mechanics side?



That's not good-is that for all branches?


----------



## gaz (23 Jan 2013)

400bhp said:


> Eh?
> 
> They outsource the mechanics side?
> 
> ...


In central london they have a main base of operations for mechanics. So all the services for the day get taken to one warehouse, I believe still owned and run by evans.


----------



## MrJamie (23 Jan 2013)

It looks like their 'silver service' is meant to take the bike apart, clean it and rebuild, wheel truing and gear/brake alignments (with new pads/cables as required), according to their youtube video. So I don't see how they can refuse to sell you exactly that which is what you've asked for.

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RuCNm_Doaa4


It would really help to know what parts Evans claim you need replacing. Im sure there was a thread on here not long ago about about Evans quoting bloated repair prices in order to talk people into just buying a new bike instead.

Do look into fixing some of the things yourself, not only is most of it ridiculously easy on newer bikes, but it means you're able to give your bike little tune ups whenever to keep everything running perfectly, especially if you have multiple bikes to keep getting overpriced services on


----------



## 400bhp (23 Jan 2013)

gaz said:


> In central london they have a main base of operations for mechanics. So all the services for the day get taken to one warehouse, I believe still owned and run by evans.


 
Ahhh, not the case in Manc. Own mechanics more trustworthy perhaps as I suspect they aren't working on commission.


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (23 Jan 2013)

Complete blooming rip-off.

As per the others, approach your local LBS to get a price, look at testing yourself on a mechanics/maintenance course and invest in a low rice bike dand and kit to get you started.
You'll save yourself a fortune, gain really good knowledge and the ability to set up, adjust and maintain your steed at a VERY affordable price.

Basic complete (I mean complete) Bell cable kit from Asda for £4!!! ( re-cabled my CB Urban 200 hybrid with this)
Basic brake blocks - £2.50
Oils and lubes about a tenner
Overall gain - priceless


----------



## gaz (23 Jan 2013)

400bhp said:


> Ahhh, not the case in Manc. Own mechanics more trustworthy perhaps as I suspect they aren't working on commission.


The stores still have their own mechanics. But they build new bikes for customers and do small services. Silver or above and it goes to the warehouse.


----------



## davefb (23 Jan 2013)

gaz said:


> Took my bike in there for a service recently and they tried to say my rear hub was knackered and the braking surface was worn away. It would need a new wheelset, cost £200. HAHA you're having a laugh right? that wheelset had done less than 2,000 miles, no need for a new one.
> 
> They replaced the drive chain, as I originally asked them too. But 200miles later and the chain had broken :/ a brand new chain and it broke in 200 miles, what a joke.
> 
> After that, I'll do my own work thanks.


that'll be the rear hub causing the chain to wear out


----------



## HovR (23 Jan 2013)

TonyEnjoyD said:


> Basic complete (I mean complete) Bell cable kit from Asda for £4!!!


 
I used this on my commuter, good value for money - But note there are some short cuts taken to get it down to this price. Primarily the cable outers aren't plastic lined, meaning you have to grease them and they're not quite as smooth as more expensive cables, although they still work perfectly well.

Secondly, the gear outers aren't compression-less cable - They're actually just brake outer, so indexed shifting may not be as snappy as you'd like. The kit is perfect for use on a workhorse commuter bike but possibly not your Sunday best!

That said the kit does also come with a good selection of ferrules, cable ends, and even the little metal cable stop for old non-aero road levers!


----------



## Liamblink182 (24 Jan 2013)

Don't use Evans. I bought my bike from them and from day one have had nothing but awful service from them. I would never step foot in an Evans store again.


----------



## Kookas (24 Jan 2013)

Liamblink182 said:


> Don't use Evans. I bought my bike from them and from day one have had nothing but awful service from them. I would never step foot in an Evans store again.



I wouldn't be so harsh. I went in two weeks back to borrow a spoke key to tighten a very loose spoke. The spoke key gave me no troubles and got the job done. No clue about the staff, though.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jan 2013)

I've only been to Evans three times, once to buy quality lights and got good advice on a subject I know little of. Other two times was to buy and then return a Garmin as I couldn't get on with it. No quibbles at all. 

The OP infers, to me, this the only serious maintenance the cycle has received in three years. The annual equivalent is £65 or £1.25 / week. I leave my bike with my LBS (been a regular for 20 years) once a year for a full service, £20 plus parts - the relationship I have is such the LBS will just do the work unless they think it needs my decision, new wheels, cassette for example. 

It's a commuter bike inferring its used in all weathers etc. increasing the need for good maintenance. At £65 per annum the OP's travel cost is £1.25 / week!! What's the issue?

Taking in to consideration all the minor bits and bobs and ignoring major costs I'm sure I easily spend over £65 per annum on the bike. 

The issue is created by the OP ignoring the need for regular, at least annual, maintenance. 

The real questions are will Evans do a good job and why did they refuse to do only a part of the work? £195 seems very reasonable when looked at in perspective.


----------



## Brandane (24 Jan 2013)

PaulSB said:


> It's a commuter bike inferring its used in all weathers etc. increasing the need for good maintenance. At £65 per annum the OP's travel cost is £1.25 / week!! What's the issue?
> 
> £195 seems very reasonable when looked at in perspective.


 
The issue is that it can be done much cheaper by going down other routes. Evans are attempting to fleece the OP..


----------



## clarion (24 Jan 2013)

Hold on. You're in Bec? Why use Evans? There are three other bike shops on the way there, and Apex almost across the road. I'd recommend Apex or Brixton for most things.


----------



## clarion (24 Jan 2013)

Even better, though, would be getting a local CCer to come and have a look over your bike at home, and teach you how to maintain it. I'm _almost_ local (10km away), but I'm out of town this weekend, I'm afraid.


----------



## thefollen (24 Jan 2013)

Had a couple of bits done to it in the past three years. Mainly replacing brake blocks and realignments. This month though I have the MOT and would like to have both road and mountain bike serviced also. MTB especially as I have an off-road duathlon in Feb. If Evans were more reasonable, it could have been good business for them.

The Hybrid's the middle bike, the runaround if you will- the only bike I'll comfortably lock up in public. We have been through a lot and it's performed very well. Not prepared to fork out circa £200 however... just want something functional.

Rang the fixing place yesterday and the bloke answering the phone didn't say 'Good afternoon Evans etc' - guessing it is a third party. Makes sense if their service is in high demand. Do like to speak face-to-face with person doing the fix however, generates a bit more trust. Plus if they're doing replacements I don't know exactly which parts they'll be implementing, it may be a downgrade on the original for all I'd know.

Rejected the quote and when picking it up later I'll ask whether they'll sort the brakes out in store and maybe pop a new chain on. If not, it's the LBS. For the long term I'll certainly look into becoming competent at tweaking and installing new parts myself.

Thanks for the feedback and advice cyclechatters!


----------



## thefollen (24 Jan 2013)

clarion said:


> Even better, though, would be getting a local CCer to come and have a look over your bike at home, and teach you how to maintain it. I'm _almost_ local (10km away), but I'm out of town this weekend, I'm afraid.


 
Nice, will definitely check out Apex in future. Might have to take you up on the maintenance tips!


----------



## Brandane (24 Jan 2013)

thefollen said:


> Rejected the quote and when picking it up later I'll ask whether they'll sort the brakes out in store and maybe pop a new chain on.


 
Speaking from previous experience, if the chain is worn then the cassette will be too (assuming they are both the same age). New chains do not run well on worn cassettes, so if replacing one it is a good idea to replace both.


----------



## wanda2010 (24 Jan 2013)

Take the bike to PSubliminal in Balham and ask Steve to take a look. If you want to wind him up tell him Sonia said he makes a mean coffee .


----------



## jefmcg (24 Jan 2013)

Just remembered a conversation with a service guy at Evans, as he was listing things that needed replacement:
Him: ... jockey wheels
Me: No, they're new.
Him: Who replaced them?
Me: I did 
Him: Oh. <goes on with rest of list>

I expected him to explain how I did it wrong, and they'd worn prematurely - which seemed likely, but no, I think they were trying to do unnecessary work.

BTW, this was after I'd brought in my bike for a safety check after a collision which destroyed the front wheel. It was all cassette/chain/jockey wheel, no comment on the forks or frame or the front part of the bike at all, except "you need a new wheel" - duh.


----------



## Andrew_P (24 Jan 2013)

Please get a list of what they wanted to do for quote.

I am really crap at DIY type stuff but ploughed through all jobs on my bike the only thing I have not serviced or replaced now are wheel hubs, not sure I ever will I seem to wear the rim out first..

With help from You Tube, Cycle Chat and the internet it makes mistakes minimal and if you do make a cock up, you learn from it!


----------



## Crankarm (24 Jan 2013)

thefollen said:


> Had a couple of bits done to it in the past three years. Mainly replacing brake blocks and realignments. This month though I have the MOT and would like to have both road and mountain bike serviced also. MTB especially as I have an off-road duathlon in Feb. If Evans were more reasonable, it could have been good business for them.
> 
> The Hybrid's the middle bike, the runaround if you will- the only bike I'll comfortably lock up in public. We have been through a lot and it's performed very well. Not prepared to fork out circa £200 however... just want something functional.
> 
> ...


 
Bike maintenance is easy. If you can't change brake blocks then I suggest you learn pretty quick as your ignorance will cost you dearly. Bikes are NOT complicated. A basic tool set is not that costly.


----------



## thefollen (24 Jan 2013)

Crankarm said:


> Bike maintenance is easy. If you can't change brake blocks then I suggest you learn pretty quick as your ignorance will cost you dearly. Bikes are NOT complicated. A basic tool set is not that costly.


 
Thanks for that.


----------



## Crankarm (24 Jan 2013)

thefollen said:


> Thanks for that.


 
You're welcome.


----------



## thefollen (24 Jan 2013)

wanda2010 said:


> Take the bike to PSubliminal in Balham and ask Steve to take a look. If you want to wind him up tell him Sonia said he makes a mean coffee .


 
Cool, will pay them a visit! I pass the store most days but haven't yet been in. Silly of me really. I never really browse the high street, usually go for a specific purpose or purely for the pubs.


----------



## Cubist (24 Jan 2013)

A quick check of the woolyhatshop shows me you could change cassette and chain for £14. Assuming you need to change chainrings the large and middle will cost you £28. If they need changing at all. If they do, then you can get the entire crankset a model above yours for £29 complete. £25 if you'll settle for a shopsoiled one.

Buy yourself the crank remover and bottom bracket tool for another say £15 and go online to see how easy it is to change it all.

By the way, none of this is a criticism of LBS parts and labour charges (or even vast chains....). They're fine if you want to pay them, and after all, they have a business to run. It's an illustration of how much you can save by DIY maintenance.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jan 2013)

Liamblink182 said:


> Don't use Evans. I bought my bike from them and from day one have had nothing but awful service from them. I would never step foot in an Evans store again.


 

You can't tar all the stores with the same brush.
The only time I had to use Evans for an emergency mechanical I received a most excellent service.


----------



## thefollen (24 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> You can't tar all the stores with the same brush.
> The only time I had to use Evans for an emergency mechanical I received a most excellent service.


 
I too have found them fine in the past... and handy when I've needed them. Sometimes you need to chat a bit for them to help you out, but they've been fairly flexible. Depends who you get.

They're probably being straight-down-the-line with me on their tariffs for parts and work required. I simply don't want to pay that much and there are a few unknowns. Price of bike --> quote ratio isn't good.

It's been a while since I've been pleasantly surprised regarding the cost of anything in London. Seems DIY is certainly the way forward. Like lunches. I can make a better pack lunch for far cheaper than the shop equivalent- all with winning ingredients I'm familiar with and enjoy. Not to mention quantity of filling.

The price we pay for convenience eh?

I digress, back to work.


----------



## apb (24 Jan 2013)

thefollen said:


> Asked them if they'll simply fix the brakes and leave the gears, they said *no*


 
Two words come into mind. The second of which is "OFF!"


----------



## subaqua (24 Jan 2013)

Brandane said:


> What "bits" need replacing that's going to cost a total of £195? That sounds outrageous. Even if we are talking chain, cassette, bottom bracket, a few cables and some brake blocks, it should not come to anything near that for a regular hybrid bike. *Of course they are probably charging about £60 per hour for labour so they can pay the £7 per hour mechanic, because that's what car garages do*.
> There's always option D: Tell them to shove their quote where the sun don't shine and take it elsewhere. Better still, buy a book or watch some training stuff on YouTube, and DIY. Bicycle maintenance really is quite easy once you try it.


 to cover overheads like heating lighting , replacing servicing equipment . paying employers NIC.
that said, for 195 quid you could buy the bits , the park tools big book of bike fixing ( or whatever its called) and any specialist tools needed to fix it. and you get to keep the tools for next time and get a warm glow from fixing it yourself. ( the smile on my eldests face when she adjusted her brakes for the 1st time and did it on her own without help from me was one i will remember forever)

after a huge amount of time away from bikes i was wary about indexing- when in reality its a really simple task .

the extra hand for tensioning cables isn't needed if you have a wife/husband/partner/sig other who can help .


----------



## Leaway2 (24 Jan 2013)

I know its been said plenty of times before, but here goes. Do it yourself. Brakes (rim) are levers that pull another lever. The only tools you will need is 1 or maybe 2 allen keys. Once you have done it and are aware of how it works you will be able to check them and be confident that they are OK 100 miles down the road.


----------



## thefatcyclist (24 Jan 2013)

Evans charged me £250 for a service and replacement parts on my mtb that I commute on. Since then bought a tool kit and have never been back. Changing pads and hydraulic fluid this weekend, loads of videos on youtube for bike maintenance and it is all pretty straight forward.


----------



## thefollen (24 Jan 2013)

Definitely taking the plunge. Might have a couple of days off next week. What do you reckon on these?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bike-Hand-Advanced-Home-Mechanic/dp/B0067I5F40/ref=pd_sim_sg_1


----------



## Leaway2 (24 Jan 2013)

I wouldn't bother, just buy what you need and build up. You will be paying for things you may never use.


----------



## thefatcyclist (24 Jan 2013)

It's what I bought and and I have used about half of the stuff in it, no doubt the rest will come in handy someday.


----------



## Andrew_P (24 Jan 2013)

thefollen said:


> Definitely taking the plunge. Might have a couple of days off next week. What do you reckon on these?
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bike-Hand-Advanced-Home-Mechanic/dp/B0067I5F40/ref=pd_sim_sg_1


 Everyone loves a toolkit!! But if I were you I would find out what your Bottom Bracket is and buy that tool and a Chain Whip and find the right Casette wrench. Everything else all I have ever needed was my multi tool that I carry with me anyway.


----------



## subaqua (24 Jan 2013)

gaz said:


> In central london they have a main base of operations for mechanics. So all the services for the day get taken to one warehouse, I believe still owned and run by evans.


 london bridge one doesn't, I can see the workshop from my desk .


----------



## Cubist (24 Jan 2013)

thefollen said:


> Definitely taking the plunge. Might have a couple of days off next week. What do you reckon on these?
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bike-Hand-Advanced-Home-Mechanic/dp/B0067I5F40/ref=pd_sim_sg_1


No. Half of that stuff is for bits of bikes you probably don't own.

Go to Superstar components or On One and choose the right tools for your job. You'll need a chainwhip, a lockring tool, a chainsplitter and Y shape allen keys, 4, 5 and 6 mm. If you're doing the cables you'll need cable cutters and a pair of ordinary pliers. 


Post some pictures of your chainrings, in detail. I suspect that Evans are 'avin a larrrrff about the need to change them. I'd be tempted only to change the cassette and chain and see how you get on. Oh, and buy a chain checker or look up how to measure wear with a ruler. 

Shop around.... Wiggle and Chain reaction do some decent budget tools.


----------



## cloggsy (24 Jan 2013)

wanda2010 said:


> Say no to the estimate, take the bike to a(nother) bike shop for a second opinion.


This one!

Take the bike to a LBS with a good reputation & ask them to have a look


----------



## Davidsw8 (24 Jan 2013)

thefollen said:


> So I booked my commuter bike in for a service with Evans. It's a Hybrid that cost £325 a little over 3 years ago. Hoped they'd sort a few bits out and return it with the £60 charge (-- they are offering 20% off on this currently). The brakes were becoming slightly less responsive, was hoping it'd be a new set of pads and some adjustments.
> 
> Anyway, the workshop company Evans uses gave me a long list of all the things that 'need' replacing which in total comes to £195. Not certain whether it's worth this. A lot of it relates to the gears which currently (in my opinion) work fine. Asked them if they'll simply fix the brakes and leave the gears, they said no. Upon a little research, a second-hand good-working-order model of my bike goes for around £160.
> 
> ...


 
I see you're in London... Have you ever been to On Your Bike in London Bridge? They just moved premises to practically under the bridge very recently but I've always had excellent service from them and it's been inexpensive... Worth seeing what they say.

http://www.onyourbike.com/


----------



## fossyant (24 Jan 2013)

DIY all the time, then you KNOW you've done a proper job.

Never had the LBS work on my bikes


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jan 2013)

fossyant said:


> DIY all the time, then you KNOW you've done a proper job.
> 
> Never had the LBS work on my bikes


 

+1
But can understand why people would rather use a bike shop.


----------



## davefb (24 Jan 2013)

Leaway2 said:


> I wouldn't bother, just buy what you need and build up. You will be paying for things you may never use.


must admit, on the other hand... I got one of the aldi tool kits when it was on offer mainly because I kept buying new bits and each bit was so flipping expensive..

I've no doubt it isn't that good, but it's been good enough for the minor use I've used 


Luckily for me , my step-dad knows what he's doing, so I can ask his advice ( and that of a couple of 'how to' books), some bits are bloomin' obvious , but only once you know how


----------



## Leaway2 (24 Jan 2013)

davefb said:


> must admit, on the other hand... I got one of the aldi tool kits when it was on offer mainly because I kept buying new bits and each bit was so flipping expensive..
> 
> I've no doubt it isn't that good, but it's been good enough for the minor use I've used
> 
> ...


Yes well OTOH it may spur someone on to have a go.


----------



## Andrew_P (24 Jan 2013)

fossyant said:


> DIY all the time, then you KNOW you've done a proper job.


hmmm I always spend the first two or three rides having done something worrying did I do it right, and then re-check again after the ride..


----------



## Herzog (24 Jan 2013)

LOCO said:


> hmmm I always spend the first two or three rides having done something worrying did I do it right, and then re-check again after the ride..


 
Riding the set of wheels you've built is a unique brown-short experience!


----------



## Crankarm (24 Jan 2013)

davefb said:


> must admit, on the other hand... I got one of the aldi tool kits when it was on offer mainly because I kept buying new bits and each bit was so flipping expensive..
> 
> I've no doubt it isn't that good, but it's been good enough for the minor use I've used
> 
> ...


 
I only buy Park or Pro (pedal spanner) tools. Anything else breaks or bends. But I have a Topeak multi tool which is pretty good which was a gift a few years back, Specialised track pump with super long Topeak multi head hose and Park PCS 10 cycle stand which is the bees knees, various Shimano and Campag cassette removal tools.


----------



## gaz (24 Jan 2013)

subaqua said:


> london bridge one doesn't, I can see the workshop from my desk .


Yes, they all still have a workshop, but the workshop only deals with minor fixes. All silver and above services get sent to a main warehouse.


----------



## subaqua (24 Jan 2013)

gaz said:


> Yes, they all still have a workshop, but the workshop only deals with minor fixes. All silver and above services get sent to a main warehouse.


 then i am glad i do my own as if the length of time the guy was working on one bike was minor fixes then WOW !


----------



## 400bhp (24 Jan 2013)

A lot of you have said "take it to a lbs".

Isn't Evans a lbs?

If it isn't, what is it?


----------



## fossyant (24 Jan 2013)

LBS is generally a small shop run by a proper cyclist who knows their stuff.

I know a few, but still do my own bike maintenance. Evans is a bike shop, that sells lots of bikes, but you don't really know who you will get to do the maintenance - sounds a bit like my NHS visit....


----------



## Brandane (24 Jan 2013)

400bhp said:


> A lot of you have said "take it to a lbs".
> 
> Isn't Evans a lbs?
> 
> If it isn't, what is it?


 
It's a national chain-store. Slightly above Hellfords in the pecking order.


----------



## 400bhp (24 Jan 2013)

Brandane said:


> It's a national chain-store. Slightly above Hellfords in the pecking order.


 
What pecking order is this then?


----------



## Brandane (24 Jan 2013)

400bhp said:


> What pecking order is this then?


 
In general, but subject to individual exceptions:
LBS.
Evans.
Halfords.
Argos.

Now I just remembered that the Commuting board is not renowned for its sense of humour, so I'll be off again .


----------



## 400bhp (24 Jan 2013)

What are we pecking?


----------



## BimblingBee (24 Jan 2013)

In fairness Evans are a national chain and are very open about their pricing structure. They are there to make money and it should come as no surprise when they say you need x,y and z.

It's a bit like going to a main dealer for a car service. You just expect to pay through the nose, but you also get convenience and usually fairly good warranty.

If you can't fit a tyre then why not charge 12 quid for it. As long as people are willing to pay, Evans et al will be there to charge!


----------



## idlecyclist (25 Jan 2013)

I try and do all minor repairs my self, but for evrything else I use Cycle Surgery. Always found them to be more than helpful and very reasonable.


----------



## Bromptonaut (25 Jan 2013)

AS others say bike maintenance and repair is pretty straightforward. My 'bible' was Richard's Bicycle Book c 1977 - other guides are available and YMMV.


----------



## The Horse's Mouth (26 Jan 2013)

In the four years or so that I have been commuting I have learnt to basically do most repairs myself. I find Youtube is excellent for getting the know how, and you usually find a number of different ways to do the same job. 

When my last bike was smashed up in an accident I stripped it to find out how things work and go together. Anything salvageable was reused. Now I will have a go at most thing.

If you really dont fancy it, then i agree that a lbs is defo the first option.

Lastly with regards to tools just build up as and when you need things. I have bought them from all over the place online, Decathlon, Evans and Halfords even Aldi & Lidl. I have a pretty good kit now and I havent wasted any money on stuff I didnt need.


----------



## bicyclos (26 Jan 2013)

The Horse's Mouth said:


> Lastly with regards to tools just build up as and when you need things. I have bought them from all over the place online, Decathlon, Evans and Halfords even Aldi & Lidl. I have a pretty good kit now and I havent wasted any money on stuff I didnt need.


 
Exactly, I think you need to know basic maintenance anyway just in case you have a puncture or a breakdown out on the road. It can get obsessive with tools as I am always on the look out for a bargain item in the sales to compliment the toolbox. 




Just a small part of my toolkit. The workshop stand, wheelbuilding jig and the bigger tools like headpress etc are in the garage (workshop). When I first started out cycling it was trial and error and with very few tools as I had little money. You have got to start somewhere. If you never have a go you will never learn and we all have the ability to be able to do it. Cycling for me is long term thats why I have invested a lot of money and time over the years and for me money well spent. Nobody has shown me how to build wheels or true them, all I did was read books and e-mail questions. I have built a good half dozen wheels now and just give them a slight truing every 6/12 months if needed. Start off with small easy stuff and build up your confidence to tackle more major jobs.

To be fair with Evans and the ilk, they will have large overheads and fancy modern shops so the pricing will be top dollar! My local bike shop is me and my spares are a click away online.....


----------



## SW19cam (29 Jan 2013)

The problem with using shops is that you end up relying on them.

I recently paid for a Cyclesurgery ‘full service’ and in addition had some knackered parts replaced (cassette etc). On receiving the bike back I was initially happy to have paid for it – it almost felt new. 

Two weeks later the snow comes, and my bike is knackered again. And to add salt to the wounds as I’m cleaning the bike my rear derauilier falls off. Nice. (Metal fatigue on the bolt that connects it with the frame hanger...)

So I was stranded in the middle of no-where (well, I was at home, but I don’t have a bike shop nearby or an easy way of transporting my bike to one). There’s more to the story, but essentially it just helped me decide that from now on – I’ll do it myself as that way I don't have to rely on anyone.


----------

